# Looking for CHEVY engine / rear end!!



## 1966chevelle (Feb 21, 2012)

I know this is a looooong shot but I have a 1966 chevelle ss396 that when I bought it the engine and rear end had been removed (late 80s) and been put in a 1966 pontiac gto . The engine "might" have a .60 bore and the rear end would be a 12 bolt posi.

Below is part of the vin. I am willing to give the rest of the vin (where the X's are) if you have a code starting with A1904 and then I will give you the rest of the vin over a pm.

Pm me if you have any info to the location of this block.

A1904XX

I would love to reunite this engine with the car because the car was a race car in the late 60s and it would be cool to have "the" engine that won the trophies.

I mean there isn't going to be many gto's with chevy engines and rear ends. 
So if you remember that person from your last cruise in that had the chevy engine in his/her pontiac gto.:lol:
Maybe someone removed the engine/rear end during a restoration of the gto and its just sitting in there garage.
Any info on the location of the engine or rear ends current location would be greatly appreciated.

:cheers
__________________


----------



## 1966chevelle (Feb 21, 2012)

*Update*

I would also like to mention the car was maroonish and was a custom car. It was out in the west area (Arizona) 

It has to be somewhere


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

It could be around... or crushed... or wrecked... It's really not that uncommon for a chevy to be put in one of these. I know my 67 lemans was transplanted with a chevy by the guy I sold it to. The chance of a .060 396 still being utilized 30 years later is kinda slim. Wish you luck in your search.


----------



## 1966chevelle (Feb 21, 2012)

Bump. 
It was made 2nd week of July in 1966!


Sent from my Autoguide iPod touch app


----------



## 1966chevelle (Feb 21, 2012)

Bump!


----------

